# Hiawatha Manor on Tansi Lake



## Snowdrift (Mar 22, 2014)

Help, does anyone have any recent information on the condition of the Hiawatha Manor on Tansi Lake property?  I have a reservation in place for this summer with my g-kids and I don't want a bad surprise.  We had stayed in a non timeshare place in Branson, MO a couple summers ago and it was horrible.  They actually carpeted over wholes in the floor, big ones the size of a cooler!  Furniture was leaning forward from the rotted wood under the carpet, and that is really only the beginning of the nightmare.  It seems all of the information I find on it is seriously outdated as in more than 5 years ago.  I saw one good review from December of 2013 but surely there are more people that have stayed there recently.  We have the 3 bedroom unit, please share if you have any information.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Not a question about TUG.  Moving to US Central forum.


----------

